# Shrimp



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone here think red cherry shrimp would eat tiger shrimp if you had them in the same tank.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

no, cherry shrimp are peaceful shrimp - as are most dwarf shrimp. They should not have any problems being in the same tank as tiger shrimp. They will eat a dead shrimp though.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have tons of cherrys in my cherry/tiger tank and they wont bother the tiger, as Jon said they will eat a shrimp that has died though


----------

